# My Midnigth purple R33 GTR V-Spec...in CA



## ryandh (Oct 21, 2011)

Let me know what you guys think.
This is my '97 midnight purple R33 GTR V-Spec, federally legal, 100% legit.
As of right now, I am waiting on the title from the DMV to come back. Sent them the Bond release/DOT/EPA paperwork yesterday... now its a waiting game.

Once the paperwork returns and I have the title, I pick up this beauty, the dreaming ends, and the reality starts!


----------



## ryandh (Oct 21, 2011)

...hmmm. No love for the skyline here I guess? back to skylineowners forum I go lol


----------



## cackyy (Jan 23, 2011)

Im jealous man. so Jealous, if only their was a federally legal r34  If i can ask, how much was the total cost, including papers, and the car.


----------

